

IBM Selectric typewriter and its digital-to-analogue converter (2010) [video] - dkarapetyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCNenhcvpw

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8559368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8559368)

